# AI Prime



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

I wanted to get some Primes for my tank. Would AI Prime be ok for LPS and some clams in a 21 inch deep tank? 

Tank dimensions are 36x20x21, I was thinking 3 primes.

Thoughts?

thanks in advance.
SR


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

They'd be perfect for some LPS and clams, even some SPS if you wanted. You could probably start with 2 and see how you like the spread with them raised 8-12" off the waters surface depending on your current stock list/rock structure. If you feel you need another because of coral placement/rock structure/tank dimensions etc grab #3.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

I finally got a response Aqua Illumination, they informed me that if I wanted to go with Primes for that size tank, I am better going with 3, but, SPS might want more... they recommend to go with one Hydra 52HD over three Primes.

Just thought I would post this up in case someone else was wondering the same thing.


----------



## trinifishguy (Jan 29, 2015)

Is this for main tank or new frag tank


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Was thinking of running there AI primes on main DT.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

